
How to Write an Open Source JavaScript Library: 23 Free Lessons on Egghead.io - kentcdodds
https://egghead.io/series/how-to-write-an-open-source-javascript-library
======
bceagle
Isn't Jasmine used more often than Mocha/Chai on open source? Perhaps just for
the front end projects?

~~~
kentcdodds
I'd say that it's likely that Jasmine's more common, but both are quite
popular. I personally prefer Mocha/Chai syntax.

------
kentcdodds
There are definitely more lessons to come!

